# Question in mix breeds



## Lewish2012 (Jan 6, 2019)

I wasn’t sure where to post this. My puppy has colors of a pure bred, we are waiting on the DNA. I sssume it’s possible he can have the exact colors of GSD and still be mixed with something else correct? The only thing that throws me off is his face. 

We had a Pit German Shepherd mix and he had a mixture of colors as a puppy and didn’t really even look GS until he was older.


----------



## Kazel (Nov 29, 2016)

Lewish2012 said:


> I wasn’t sure where to post this. My puppy has colors of a pure bred, we are waiting on the DNA. I sssume it’s possible he can have the exact colors of GSD and still be mixed with something else correct? The only thing that throws me off is his face.
> 
> We had a Pit German Shepherd mix and he had a mixture of colors as a puppy and didn’t really even look GS until he was older.


Without a doubt. You can have a huge variety in how mixes look even within a single litter. I've seen dogs that come from different litters that look more like siblings than their own siblings. Dog genetics can really vary and can do odd things when you get into mixing breeds. (For example a lot of the lab/GSD mixes I've seen have white paws/bellies.) If you post pictures people may be able to chime in with what they think but some pups it can be hard to tell until they're full grown. Personally I've seen some very poorly bred GSDs that look more like mixes than some mixed breeds I've seen. 

A lot of husky/gsd mixes I've seen have the GSD coloring but some body shape like huskies or more common the blue eyes of the husky parent.


----------



## Femfa (May 29, 2016)

It’s definitely possible yup. My family dog is a Sheltie mix. His female littermate was undeniably a Rottie mix, but they had different sires for sure. Our GSD/Husky that we had growing up looked identical to a purebred GSD, but we knew he was a Husky cross. He just looked like a very small male in comparison because of the Husky in him. 

And then there’s me now, with my purebred GSD that everyone is convinced is a Malinois .


----------

